# Минусы Либертанго



## Арзув (9 Окт 2010)

Здравствуйте!!кто может мне помочь найти минусы Либертанго!!срочно нужноо!


----------



## Лира (10 Окт 2010)

Пожалуйста.. пользуйтесь!


----------



## MAN (11 Окт 2010)

Арзув, вот эту тему не поленитесь посмотреть:
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_21/1
Самое первое сообщение Карницкого, а также сообщение от lex111 на 2-ой странице.


----------

